# Fangshi Shuangren v2?



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 31, 2013)

http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=98430&extra=page=1

If I'm reading it correctly (with my limited Chinese reading skills), basically they are planning on eventually coming out with a version 2. They already tested the 2nd prototype and it still needs some work. 

They are also coming out with a 50mm and 55mm version 2x2. 

Also something about having primary/white/black versions as well as a contest/giveaway of some sort that ends on August 4th.

I don't have an account so if someone can figure out how to get those 2 pictures that were mentioned in the post and post it here, it would be nice to see what pictures were actually shared.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 31, 2013)

Just sign up for an account ^-^

THey were the same ones I posted on CrazyBadCuber's page


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 31, 2013)

not another new cube...

i wonder if it has a revolutationary desine with best anti poping mechanism and anti lockup mechanism ever !!


----------



## Sarge (Jul 31, 2013)

I hope this one turns out good. My Fangshi is basically flawless, I'd be surprised to see how they could improve. I hope it doesn't turn out to be a WitTwo v2 sort of thing.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 31, 2013)

50MM TOTALLY EPIC


----------



## Sarge (Jul 31, 2013)

YddEd said:


> 50MM TOTALLY EPIC



I agree. I smell a new one-handed cube.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 31, 2013)

Sarge said:


> I agree. I smell a new one-handed cube.


Actually, I use my 50mm Zhanchi for OH and 2H


----------



## Cm_Hu (Jul 31, 2013)

Actually, two cubes are mentioned in the thread, Fangshi Shuangren v2 and a Fangshi 2x2 named Shishuang.
They say Shuangren v2(still 57mm) is basically not quite different from v1, just like Guhong v1 and v2. As for the 2x2, they are working on the 2nd prototype. The 2x2 will come out in two different size, 55mm and 50mm.
My network is bad now, i can't upload those images.


----------



## Sarge (Jul 31, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Actually, I use my 50mm Zhanchi for OH and 2H



Sounds like me with my Fangshi xD I played with a 42mm Zhanchi and I want it for OH soooo bad. But I might wait till the uncoming competition rolls around and get one or wait even longer for the 50mm SRv2.



Cm_Hu said:


> Actually, two cubes are mentioned in the thread, Fangshi Shuangren v2 and a Fangshi 2x2 named Shishuang.
> They say Shuangren v2(still 57mm) is basically not quite different from v1, just like Guhong v1 and v2. As for the 2x2, they are working on the 2nd prototype. The 2x2 will come out in two different size, 55mm and 50mm.
> My network is bad now, i can't upload those images.



Well poot. No 50mm 3x3s, I guess. Oh well. Guess it's a Zhanchi for now.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 31, 2013)

Sarge said:


> Sounds like me with my Fangshi xD I played with a 42mm Zhanchi and I want it for OH soooo bad. But I might wait till the uncoming competition rolls around and get one or wait even longer for the 50mm SRv2.


imo the 42mm Zhanchi is way too small for OH unless you have really really **really** tiny hands.


----------



## Echo Cubing (Jul 31, 2013)

I am afraid you misunderstood it.
I have shared this information on my facebook page.
https://www.facebook.com/wallbuyspuzzles

The Second Wave of Funs Puzzle NEWS!!
Funs Puzzle 3*3 57mm is producing Version 2 .The inner side of Version 2 fangshi shuangren has been adjusted and the tolerance of the cube as well as the performance is much better
From Chinese MF8 forum
Only 57mm .
Picture for Fangshi Shuangren Version 2










Funs Puzzle! 2*2 fangshi. Name: shishuang(世双）in Chinese,which means Unique!
There are two sizes for this cube,50mm and 55mm.
Picture for Fangshi 2*2


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm quite excited for the Shuang Ren v2. I might get it when it comes out, but I'm pretty happy with my v1.


----------



## Lchu613 (Jul 31, 2013)

Where are the INTERNALS?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 31, 2013)

Ooh... v2 comes in grey colour??


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 31, 2013)

Here is where to pre-order it also we get to see what the changes are. http://www.hknowstore.com/locale/en...e&itemid=defa61a5-cc63-495f-8831-43da419430a0 there is also this http://www.hknowstore.com/locale/en-US/category/Fangshi(Funs)


----------



## elrog (Jul 31, 2013)

On your second link, does "original plastic color" mean grey?

Also, is there any pictures for the 2x2 internals? I'm assuming it is very similar to the 3x3 design of the Fangshi.

I'm glad I didn't but a V1 because now there's goanna be a V2. Score!


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 31, 2013)

elrog said:


> On your second link, does "original plastic color" mean grey?
> 
> Also, is there any pictures for the 2x2 internals? I'm assuming it is very similar to the 3x3 design of the Fangshi.
> 
> I'm glad I didn't but a V1 because now there's goanna be a V2. Score!



Look here for more info about the 2x2 http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ot-Funs-Puzzle-quot-&#26041;&#26159;(fangshi)


----------



## MisterChris (Jul 31, 2013)

Looks like primary color is allready available on 51morefun. 
http://www.championscubestore.com/i...ucts_id=1380&zenid=k1d6h5vslobnitmfdtnctpgnq0


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 31, 2013)

MisterChris said:


> Looks like primary color is allready available on 51morefun.
> http://www.championscubestore.com/i...ucts_id=1380&zenid=k1d6h5vslobnitmfdtnctpgnq0



It is also on HKnow


----------



## MisterChris (Jul 31, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> It is also on HKnow


It's only a pre-order on HKnowstore, but it looks to be in stock on 51morefun.
Also, bad news for those who use white cubes, "The final products will be first available in two colors - primary color and black."


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 31, 2013)

MisterChris said:


> It's only a pre-order on HKnowstore, but it looks to be in stock on 51morefun.
> Also, bad news for those who use white cubes, "The final products will be first available in two colors - primary color and black."



So no grey or white?


----------



## MisterChris (Jul 31, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> So no grey or white?


Wait and see  They do have a pre-order for the white one (Maybe it will take a bit longer for you to get it, maybe not) And I wonder if anyone cares about the grey one?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 31, 2013)

MisterChris said:


> Wait and see  They do have a pre-order for the white one (Maybe it will take a bit longer for you to get it, maybe not) And I wonder if anyone cares about the grey one?



Sorta like the pre-orders for the Panshi was only for back or white and now the Panshi comes in other colors too.


----------



## elrog (Jul 31, 2013)

Well, I have a white Zanchi, but I'm liking the looks of that grey one. The only problem I have is wether I should get black or white stickers...


----------



## YddEd (Jul 31, 2013)

elrog said:


> Well, I have a white Zanchi, but I'm liking the looks of that grey one. The only problem I have is wether I should get black or white stickers...


Probably white.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 1, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Probably white.



I did have a grey 3x3 in the past and I like having white on it.


----------



## Floppyapple7982 (Aug 1, 2013)

So which one would be better? The first version, or second version. I have a Zhanchi, so i'm still wondering


----------



## YddEd (Aug 1, 2013)

Floppyapple7982 said:


> So which one would be better? The first version, or second version. I have a Zhanchi, so i'm still wondering


Well.................. maybe if you read it, you would see.


Spoiler: DO NOT READ THIS!!!!



The Fangshi ShuangRen v2 hasn't been released.


I wonder if the v2 will have smooth plastic...


----------



## Dakotajennings (Aug 1, 2013)

I hope it doesn't have smooth plastic, I love not using lube on my v1. (Except core) I just really like the feel of the frosted plastic too.


----------



## Sarge (Aug 1, 2013)

YddEd said:


> imo the 42mm Zhanchi is way too small for OH unless you have really really **really** tiny hands.



I have rather large hands. I just like how if feels using just my fingertips to OH. I unno. I prefer it over the 50mm for OH at least.


----------



## MisterChris (Aug 1, 2013)

Primary and white ones are in stock on HKnowstore, still pre-order for the black ones


----------



## Lchu613 (Aug 1, 2013)

Somebody get a review up quick


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 1, 2013)

MisterChris said:


> Only the black one are pre-orders now, the white and primary ones is available on HKnowstore.



I doubt that anyone has one right now other then a Prototype if they made some.


----------



## Floppyapple7982 (Aug 8, 2013)

Fangshi V2 Black now in stock at HKNowstore!


----------



## KingCuber (Aug 8, 2013)

I know I'm gonna order mine tomorrow, so excited!!


----------



## elrog (Sep 17, 2013)

I've seen places where you can buy primary, white, and black Fangshi Shaungren v2s, but I have not seen anywhere you can buy grey ones. Are they not actually selling grey ones or did I just not check the right place(s)?

Also, there has been no new information or posts about the Fangshi 2x2 for a couple months. I also have not seen it in any stores either. Is it still in the making or am I just missing it again?


----------



## rj (Sep 17, 2013)

elrog said:


> I've seen places where you can buy primary, white, and black Fangshi Shaungren v2s, but I have not seen anywhere you can buy grey ones. Are they not actually selling grey ones or did I just not check the right place(s)?
> 
> Also, there has been no new information or posts about the Fangshi 2x2 for a couple months. I also have not seen it in any stores either. Is it still in the making or am I just missing it again?



Try thecubicle.us


----------



## elrog (Sep 17, 2013)

That was the first place I checked. They have black, white, and primary.

They also don't have the 2x2.

To next post: I was afraid I'd have to wait a few more months. It has been a few months already.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 17, 2013)

elrog said:


> That was the first place I checked. They have black, white, and primary.
> 
> They also don't have the 2x2.



The Fangshi 2x2 is not out yet but it should come out some tine int the next few months.


----------



## 4EverCuber (Sep 18, 2013)

Forgive my ignorance, but what exactly is 'primary'? Is that the color of the plastic without any dye applied to it?


----------



## Username (Sep 18, 2013)

4EverCuber said:


> what exactly is 'primary'? Is that the color of the plastic without any dye applied to it?



Yes


----------



## Lagom (Sep 18, 2013)

Thats it. Sort of milk-ish color...


----------



## DFcuber (Sep 5, 2014)

i got a fangshi v2 because my old cube kept popping and now my fangshi keeps popping does anyone know what i can do to fix this


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 5, 2014)

DFcuber said:


> i got a fangshi v2 because my old cube kept popping and now my fangshi keeps popping does anyone know what i can do to fix this



Tighten the screws that will help it. I rarely have pops on my v1 Fangshi


----------



## DFcuber (Sep 5, 2014)

i did but its too slow


----------

